
What Happens After You Get Shot Down By Mark Zuckerberg? - kareemm
http://www.fastcompany.com/3033427/hit-the-ground-running/what-happens-after-you-get-shot-down-by-mark-zuckerberg?fb_action_ids=10103314771083983&fb_action_types=og.likes
======
Gustomaximus
Interesting article. I'm not affiliated with Noah in any way and just now read
a few posts from his bolg: [http://okdork.com/](http://okdork.com/)

Very insightful and interesting. The bonus article when I signed up for the
newsletter was about his rise and fall at FB. It was a really...hard to find
the words...human tale. I'd recommend having a browse.

